# autism spectrum disorder education for my son



## ddolly

My family is considering an expat opportunity in Germany. Our primary concern is our 4 year old son who has been diagnosed as being on the autism spectrum. Can anyone provide any insight regarding school for children on the spectrum, or where to get more information on such services in Germany? Our child currently attends a disability program within an American public school, and our hope is that he eventually transition into an inclusion class while still being provided with any special services he needs. Is this possible in Germany, or do autistic children solely attend special schools? Thank you for any insight you may have on this issue.


----------



## James3214

From a quick look on the web ('Autismus' is the German word for Autism) it appears that there is some support available but I couldn't find much else apart from this Doctor in Wetzlar who seems to specialise in the subject. Perhaps try contacting him?
He even has his website contact in English:
Contact privace pactice for autism

Good luck. I hope you find the support you need.


----------



## g003491

Hi i just wonder do u reveive any info on yr issue ? I have a same issue with u. I have autistic child and now my company offer an IA for me to base in Germany. I am thinking whether want to take this IA or not due to this isuue ? Waiting for yr reply.


----------



## ddolly

Im sorry, but I dont have any additional information, as my family is not pursuing an international position at this time. Best of luck to you and your family!


----------



## ALKB

g003491 said:


> Hi i just wonder do u reveive any info on yr issue ? I have a same issue with u. I have autistic child and now my company offer an IA for me to base in Germany. I am thinking whether want to take this IA or not due to this isuue ? Waiting for yr reply.


Schooling is under jurisdiction of the different German states, so approaches can vary.

Where in Germany would you be living?


----------



## g003491

ALKB said:


> Schooling is under jurisdiction of the different German states, so approaches can vary.
> 
> Where in Germany would you be living?



I has been offered to live in Schweinfurt. I just wonder whether any special school for minor autism / ADHD / Aspeger child in Schweinfurt ?

Could you pls advise what is the estimated cost of living for a Family ( parent, son & daughter ) in Germany Schweinfurt especially with one minor autism / ADHD / Aspeger child ?

By the way, I just wonder whether possible to get your phone number for further discussion on this matter over the phone call ?


----------



## ALKB

g003491 said:


> I has been offered to live in Schweinfurt. I just wonder whether any special school for minor autism / ADHD / Aspeger child in Schweinfurt ?
> 
> Could you pls advise what is the estimated cost of living for a Family ( parent, son & daughter ) in Germany Schweinfurt especially with one minor autism / ADHD / Aspeger child ?
> 
> By the way, I just wonder whether possible to get your phone number for further discussion on this matter over the phone call ?


All right, first of all, Schweinfurt is quite a nice place, albeit a bit small for my taste. The US Army is all over the place, so it should also be fairly easy to get around with English, at least for the basics.

There is one school in the district that offers 'inclusion':

Julius-Echter-Grundschule Bergrheinfeld

Then there is also a specialised school:

Franziskus-Schule Schweinfurt

There is also a support group:

Wir über uns - Autismus Kompetenzzentrum Unterfranken

They would probably be able to give you detailed information.


Keep in mind that all of the schooling I mentioned above would be in German. There is an international school (probably thanks to the US presence) but I don't know about their take on Aspergers/autism:

http://www.international-school-mai...=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=58&lang=en

Of course, that one would also ask for tuition fees.

I have never lived in Schweinfurt or even Bavaria. I am basically just using my German google-fu  Cost of living will depend on what you expect, where you work, how you commute, etc.

Rent seems to be on the reasonable side:

Mietwohnungen Schweinfurt (Kreis): Wohnungen mieten in Schweinfurt (Kreis) bei Immobilien Scout24

You have to factor in (in case you are not renting furnished, which is unusual for Germany and I don't know about Schweinfurt regarding that) that German apartments come without curtains, light fixtures or carpets. Whether the landlord wants to put in a fitted kitchen or flooring (be it carpet or parquet or laminate) is up to them. So compare carefully.

I do not give out my telephone mumber on principle, sorry.


----------



## g003491

In fact, my company has offer me a rented house and international school for my child in Schweinfurt. However, it is more important to get a suitable school for my aspergers child. I just wonder what is the fee for this special school and also whether any support from Government to help asperger child ?


----------



## ALKB

g003491 said:


> In fact, my company has offer me a rented house and international school for my child in Schweinfurt. However, it is more important to get a suitable school for my aspergers child. I just wonder what is the fee for this special school and also whether any support from Government to help asperger child ?


The specialised school is a state school and thus free of charge.

Whether you want to choose an inclusion school (state school with a special profile and more resources for teaching children with special needs) or a specialised school is up to you and up to the individual circumstances of your child.

As I said, keep in mind that German state schools are teaching in German and it's up to you to decide whether that is something your child can cope with - an environment that does not speak a language they understand.


----------



## g003491

How about the inclusion school?
What is the language using ? German only ?
If really that case, I do not have any choose other than international school . Correct. ?


----------



## ALKB

g003491 said:


> How about the inclusion school?
> What is the language using ? German only ?
> If really that case, I do not have any choose other than international school . Correct. ?


The inclusion school is a state school, free of charge and teaches in German. All state schools do with the exception of a few bilingual Europa Schools in the big cities.

Most children learn the new language within three months of being immersed but that might well be too distressing for your child. Only you can judge the situation.

I would contact the international school and find out about their approach to autism.


----------



## g003491

Dear ALKB,

Thanks a lot for your help and support.

In fact, I have also sending email to inquiry autism & asperger education to the Int. School that you have mentioned previously but reply from the school.

I'm really appreciated your help to contact the international school and find out more about their approach to autism child.

Waiting for your reply.


----------



## g003491

Hi ALKB,

I just wonder whether you have get any info on the international school approach ?

Waiting for your reply.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mamachka

*Special Needs Input!!!*

Hi g003491,

I see your last post was as recent as Nov 2012..not so long ago. I was wondering what the outcome was with you relocating to Gemany with your child with Autism. 

Does anyone have any input about special needs American / English speaking children in the local German (ie "public schools") there? 

Or do you have any input about the International Schools costs? 

From what I am hearing many nightmare situations for parents (anticipating enrolling their child in Int'l Schools) emerge once they arrive abroad with their special needs child. The school then tells them after the fact they don't have the resources for that child...even high functioning children...children gently on the Autism Spectrum. Or children with minor challenges like ADD. 

From what I know the International Schools are not private schools but like satelites schools set up by American (I am from USA perhaps each country has their own setup) Public school aAdministration. So I do not understand the costliness nor the lack of support and resources for Special Needs American children.

Any further information would be appreciated. 

My profile possibly reads American in Canada, but we never made it there and are open to (ready for) the best oppurtunity for the entire family!

Thanks in Advance! 

lane:


----------



## Nononymous

I'm not an expert on this, but I believe that most international schools in Germany are private. In this case "international" means teaching in English for well-off expat kids. I don't think the US government is in the business of paying for schools for its citizens abroad. 

There are some free options for English education such as the JFK school in Berlin.

Our purely anecdotal experience some years ago was that normal German schools, at least in Berlin, were not particularly good at dealing with "difference" - in our case, a Canadian child with German as a second language. Resources were stretched very thin, they didn't have time or inclination to provide extra attention. So support for children with special needs may be a challenge.


----------



## ALKB

g003491 said:


> Hi ALKB,
> 
> I just wonder whether you have get any info on the international school approach ?
> 
> Waiting for your reply.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



So sorry, I was away for th eholidays and then must have missed this in the email backlog.

I think there is a misunderstanding - I meant that, were I in your place, I would contact the international school (maybe give them a call? That's harder to ignore than an email...) 

As I don't know anything about your child (age, special needs, etc.) I don't think I am in the position to get a comprehensive answer for you.

Have you heard back at all?


----------



## ALKB

mamachka said:


> Hi g003491,
> 
> I see your last post was as recent as Nov 2012..not so long ago. I was wondering what the outcome was with you relocating to Gemany with your child with Autism.
> 
> Does anyone have any input about special needs American / English speaking children in the local German (ie "public schools") there?
> 
> Or do you have any input about the International Schools costs?
> 
> From what I am hearing many nightmare situations for parents (anticipating enrolling their child in Int'l Schools) emerge once they arrive abroad with their special needs child. The school then tells them after the fact they don't have the resources for that child...even high functioning children...children gently on the Autism Spectrum. Or children with minor challenges like ADD.
> 
> From what I know the International Schools are not private schools but like satelites schools set up by American (I am from USA perhaps each country has their own setup) Public school aAdministration. So I do not understand the costliness nor the lack of support and resources for Special Needs American children.
> 
> Any further information would be appreciated.
> 
> My profile possibly reads American in Canada, but we never made it there and are open to (ready for) the best oppurtunity for the entire family!
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> lane:


Most International schools in Germany are indeed private. There is the John-F-Kennedy School in Berlin that is financed 50% by the US government and 50% by the German state but beyond that I do not know of any 'American International School' as I know exist in a lot of countries.

It would be very helpful to know which part of Germany you are looking at (former US-administered, Bristish-administered, French-administered or former East Germany?) Education is under jurisdiction of the individual provinces, so approaches and availability of foreign-language schools vary. Berlin for instance has a number of bilingual state schools.


----------



## mamachka

Nononymous said:


> I'm not an expert on this, but I believe that most international schools in Germany are private. In this case "international" means teaching in English for well-off expat kids. I don't think the US government is in the business of paying for schools for its citizens abroad.
> 
> There are some free options for English education such as the JFK school in Berlin.
> 
> Our purely anecdotal experience some years ago was that normal German schools, at least in Berlin, were not particularly good at dealing with "difference" - in our case, a Canadian child with German as a second language. Resources were stretched very thin, they didn't have time or inclination to provide extra attention. So support for children with special needs may be a challenge.



Nononymous, Thank you for your reply. First May I ask you if your child special needs? Or are you saying the child (your child) needing support learning a new language could easily fall through the cracks there, because they are expected to catch on and catch up? 

May I please also ask you how many years ago is "some years ago"? Some years ago many people in the states were in a quandary as Autism doubled, then quadrupled and then quadrupled again and again. Perhaps their services or support of special needs has improved since then. If your child is not special needs, but rather needed more support with language and environmental and cultural changes this lack of support for your typical child may apply to us as well of course, I am so sorry to hear that! 

Thank you for the JFK school in Berlin info. Now...to just find out if they accept special needs (high functioning) children!!!

I am looking for any input on what expats are doing regarding school placements for their atypically developing children. Thank you. I hope you all are in a good place for your entire family! :juggle:


----------



## mamachka

ALKB said:


> Most International schools in Germany are indeed private. There is the John-F-Kennedy School in Berlin that is financed 50% by the US government and 50% by the German state but beyond that I do not know of any 'American International School' as I know exist in a lot of countries.
> 
> It would be very helpful to know which part of Germany you are looking at (former US-administered, Bristish-administered, French-administered or former East Germany?) Education is under jurisdiction of the individual provinces, so approaches and availability of foreign-language schools vary. Berlin for instance has a number of bilingual state schools.


Hi ALKB,

Sorry for the delay in my reply, and thank you for your reply. Another poster thought the JFK school was free. Do you have any idea what these tuitions in International schools go for? Are they in the thousands of dollars, tens of thousands or more?

Also is the JFK school an option for a special needs child ? I have heard on a few occasions International schools have surprised parents and only told them upon relocation with their families and belongings, that their school could not provide services for their children. Of course that is their prerogative to not admit special needs children to their school, but unfortunately they were not notified of this at the time of the initial interview with the schools ( prior to accepting the position and relocating their families abroad) and this is the cause of much distress, and expense. I know families who turned around and came back. Sadly this is not isolated to one specific country or family, but several.

Areas I am interested in are Berlin, Cologne, Bonn, Munich, Stuttgart, Düsseldorf, Hamburg. Thank you so much for all your input!


----------



## goheels

Hello,

I saw the list of cities you were interested in. There is an American school in Stuttgart which is run by the Department of Defense. It is where the children of the American military (active duty and civilians) attend while their parents are stationed here.

I tried to post a link to take you to the proper website, but I was not allowed to do so. 

Try this: Google DODEA Europe Eligibility

The first link is what you want.

You would be space available, tuition paying. If your employer will cover the tuition, this may be an option for you. Otherwise, it is expensive -- as much as the international schools (over $20K/year). It is in English, an American curriculum, and, most importantly for you, there is a special education department, which can provide services for your son.

The problem you may have is the "space available" part, but you can at least call the registrars and find out. There are a few elementary schools in the Stuttgart area. 

To see the schools in Stuttgart, on that site go to the Europe tab, then Districts and Schools sub-tab, and then click on Heidelberg District.

Then you can see the schools in Stuttgart. 

I hope this helps. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## goheels

Hi -- just saw someone else wants to go to Schweinfurt -- DoDEA has schools in Schweinfurt. You may want to Google "DoDEA Bavaria District" -- I don't know whether Schweinfurt is closing soon, but you could ask. As I put in my post to the lady who was interested in Stuttgart, the DoDEA schools are American, with special education departments, just like public schools in the States. The difference is that they are space available, tuition paying for non-military folks (they are free for active duty military and DoD civilians). But if your company is picking up the check, and there is space, (and they are not closing . . .) it may work. It is worth a shot, though, right?


----------



## Nononymous

mamachka said:


> Nononymous, Thank you for your reply. First May I ask you if your child special needs? Or are you saying the child (your child) needing support learning a new language could easily fall through the cracks there, because they are expected to catch on and catch up?


No, she is not special needs. (Special wants, maybe, but that's a different story.) 

In 2009 she spent four months in grade 4 at a neighbourhood school. She had some German, but was not fluent. What I found was that there were very little resources for extra assistance with German as a a second language. This is of course why so many "foreign" children struggle and are streamed out of Gymnasium (but this is a whole different subject). Compared to Canada, where ESL teaching is commonplace, Germany does a poor job of integrating these students.

The situation for special needs may be quite different - I have no idea.

I am only familiar with Berlin, and each of the Bundesländer is different. The JFK school is bilingual (and free) but only open to US citizens, or to German students by lottery. The Mandela-Schule is another bilingual (German-English) state school. There may be a few others. I have no idea whether they accept special needs kids. 

We are coming back for five months this year and she will be going into a German-French bilingual program for grade 8, because she's in French immersion here in Canada. This will be interesting. She'll either become trilingual, or her brain will explode.


----------

